# Which cube is best for one-handed cubing ?!?



## duongkimngoc (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm using F-I for OH. But now I want to buy an other.
My avg of 12 is 33.xx.

*So, which cube is best for one-handed cubing ?!?*

Thanks!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe you already know the answer.

Edit: I use an Alpha V, but I suck at OH


----------



## Enter (Jul 3, 2010)

CII with cube4you springs 
or FII


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2010)

I vote for F2


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 3, 2010)

What about Joy cube?
I heard that it's very good for OH. But I haven't try it.


----------



## robindeun (Jul 3, 2010)

A3f is also nice for OH


----------



## brunson (Jul 3, 2010)

Apparently, any cube that Chris Dzoan is holding.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 3, 2010)

brunson said:


> Apparently, any cube that Chris Dzoan is holding.



LOL


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Alpha V or F ll both great I prefer A V


----------



## Truncator (Jul 3, 2010)

I like my F-II, but A-II and A-V are pretty good too.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 4, 2010)

brunson said:


> Apparently, any cube that Chris Dzoan is holding.


What is his favorite OH cube?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 4, 2010)

Type B.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 4, 2010)

My sig still applies.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> My sig still applies.



haha. excellent


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 4, 2010)

duongkimngoc said:


> What about Joy cube?
> I heard that it's very good for OH. But I haven't try it.



Those went out of production years ago.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 4, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> duongkimngoc said:
> 
> 
> > What about Joy cube?
> ...



no they haven't. the last of the transparent joy cubes are being sold right now on cubenjoy.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 4, 2010)

Haiyan memory and f2=beast!!


----------



## MEn (Jul 4, 2010)

Should be GuHong now because of its reverse corner cutting and light weight.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 4, 2010)

What do you thing about Alpha II?
Or mini-A?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2010)

a well lubricated cube


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 4, 2010)

MEn said:


> Should be GuHong now because of its reverse corner cutting and light weight.



WHO NEEDS REVERSE CORNER CUTTING?
WHO NEEDS CORNER CUTTING?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 4, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> MEn said:
> 
> 
> > Should be GuHong now because of its reverse corner cutting and light weight.
> ...



Solve a (lubed) storebought and then a DIY and still say corner-cutting isn't important.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 4, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > MEn said:
> ...



go solve a pancake. 

and no eating the pancake doesnt count as solving it you idiot.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 4, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



So today I have learned that eaten =/= solved. Guess I've been doing pancake wrong all these years.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 4, 2010)

Goback to main topic, please!


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a gu hong and I have to say that it is just amazing. No one really needs to be able to cut 70 degrees (yea it can do that), but it can be used to show off. Also, reverse corner cutting is used quite often for me as I overshoot a U before I do an R. I think it is just an amazing cube in general, much better than my memory and FII in my opinion.

Dayan Gu Hong + Maru lube = GODLY

So, I recommend the Dayan Gu Hong for everything


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

Shelly-comic-provoking-hybrid cube is good for all situations.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 4, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> I have a gu hong and I have to say that it is just amazing. No one really needs to be able to cut 70 degrees (yea it can do that), but it can be used to show off. Also, reverse corner cutting is used quite often for me as I overshoot a U before I do an R. I think it is just an amazing cube in general, much better than my memory and FII in my opinion.
> 
> Dayan Gu Hong + Maru lube = GODLY
> 
> So, I recommend the Dayan Gu Hong for everything


Yes, reverse cutting corner is useful in (U R).
But, I don't have Maru lube, I use CRC 808.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 4, 2010)

I like mini type c.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah, guhong's not awesome for OH, but that's just me


----------



## Weston (Jul 4, 2010)

duongkimngoc said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, any cube that Chris Dzoan is holding.
> ...



At U.S. nationals last year, I saw both Chris and Dan were using Rubik's brand.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 4, 2010)

I need more opinions.


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

duongkimngoc said:


> I need more opinions.



You need to form your own.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 4, 2010)

duongkimngoc said:


> I need more opinions.



Get your own.

EDIT: Ninja'd. No longer a ninja'd virgin, yay.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 4, 2010)

Brand new out of the box store cube



Spoiler



Not really. I use an old A


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 4, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> A good OH cube must be light, speedy enough, and doesn't create a lot of vibration/bumpiness when you turn it.
> The DaYan and A2 are very speedy and light, but the bumpiness makes it hard to control for an OH cube. You could try the Haiyan, which I think is the Ideal OH cube.



search function, and the cube choice thread.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 4, 2010)

Crazy Feet is by far the best.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 5, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> I have a gu hong and I have to say that it is just amazing. *No one really needs to be able to cut 70 degrees (yea it can do that)*, but it can be used to show off. Also, reverse corner cutting is used quite often for me as I overshoot a U before I do an R. I think it is just an amazing cube in general, much better than my memory and FII in my opinion.
> 
> Dayan Gu Hong + Maru lube = GODLY
> 
> So, I recommend the Dayan Gu Hong for everything


Whaaa?????? Have you actually measured it using like a ruler and calculator and stuff or are you just estimating.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 5, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gu hong and I have to say that it is just amazing. *No one really needs to be able to cut 70 degrees (yea it can do that)*, but it can be used to show off. Also, reverse corner cutting is used quite often for me as I overshoot a U before I do an R. I think it is just an amazing cube in general, much better than my memory and FII in my opinion.
> ...



ok i was exaggerating a bit. I'll just make a video about its corner cutting and post it. but it _can_ cut more than 45 degrees.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 5, 2010)

It's not super amazing, but it is sort of cool.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 5, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > MEn said:
> ...



well...lets put it this way...look at the following WCA profiles.


Dakota Harris uses a storebought. 

Also, Erik Johnson  can argue that corner cutting isn't that important.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 5, 2010)

btw I was wrong. Dayan Guhong is indeed great for OH as well. Might not be better than f2/a5, but good enough for me to almost break my PB today


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



corner cutting is not super important, but helps.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 5, 2010)

I prefer the feel of a loose, light cube for OH. Heavy is bad cos you need more energy to turn.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Jul 8, 2010)

So, I will buy a F-II.


----------



## nck (Jul 9, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gu hong and I have to say that it is just amazing. *No one really needs to be able to cut 70 degrees (yea it can do that)*, but it can be used to show off. Also, reverse corner cutting is used quite often for me as I overshoot a U before I do an R. I think it is just an amazing cube in general, much better than my memory and FII in my opinion.
> ...



Measuring angles with a 'ruler and calculator' ?
:fpYour so doing it right


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 9, 2010)

Alpha mini for small hands, and F-II/Alpha V for big hands.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 9, 2010)

nck said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Lorenzo said:
> ...



fail. What grade are you in?


----------



## riffz (Jul 10, 2010)

nck said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Lorenzo said:
> ...



Ya know, there's this thing called trigonometry. :fp


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2010)

riffz said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



I don't think they teaches it in Grade 1 so...


----------

